# حقاً من يهرب من الضيقة يهرب من الله.



## ABOTARBO (9 فبراير 2010)

سؤال يجيب عنه قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث: 
س.ما معني قول القديس الانبا بولا السائح "من هرب من الضيقة فقد هرب من الله.."؟ 
ج.قال القديس يعقوب الرسول "احسبوه كل فرح يا اخوتي، حينما تقعون في تجارب متنوعة، عالمين ان امتحان إيمانكم ينشئ صبراً.." (يع1: 2). 
1. فالذي يهرب من الضيقة، إنما يهرب من هذا الامتحان. 
هذا الامتحان الذي يريد الرب ان يمنحه به هذا الصبر، بل وفضائل اخرى 
2. والهارب من الضيقة يهرب من اكاليلها. 
يهرب من الاكاليل التي يمنحها الله لكل من يحتمل الضيقة بفرح ورجاء، ويجاهد فيها وينجح، ولقد طوّب الكتاب صبر ايوب فقال الرسول "قد سمعتم بصبر ايوب ورأيتم عاقبة الرب" (يع5: 11). 
3. والذي يهرب من الضيقةإنما يهرب من الله الذي يعين اثناءها. 
يهرب من رؤية يد الله تتدخل في حياته وتنقذه، كما قال المرتل في ضيقاته"يمين الرب صنعت قوة، يمين الرب رفعتني" (مز117). 
4. وهكذا يهرب من خبراته مع الله في حياته. 
كل الذين احتملوا الضيقات ،اكتسبوا خبرات روحية عجيبة في عمل الله معهم. اختبروا عبارة "لا يقف إنسان في وجهك كل ايام حياتك... واكون معك. لا اهملك ولا اتركك. تشدد وتشجع.ز لا تهرب ولا ترتعب لأن الرب إلهك معك حيثما تذهب" (يش1: 5-9). 
5. والذي يهرب من لضيقة إنما يهرب ضمناً من الصلاة التي يعتمد عليها اولاد الله في ضيقاتهم. 
فهو بهذا يهرب من الله ،الذي يقول "ادعني في يوم الضيق، انقذك فتمجدني" (مز50: 15). اما اولاد الله فيرون الضيقة فرصة يطلبون الله فيها، يمجدونه. فرصة للحديث مع الله بشأنها، وإدراك مدي محبته وحكمته، لأن "الذي يحبه الرب يؤدبه" (عب12: 6). 
6. والذىيهرب من الضيقة يهرب من الله الذي ارسلهاوسمح بها. 
ولابد أنه سمح بها لخيرنا وفائدتنا . وهنا ندرك حكمة الله وحسن تدبيره.. الله الذي "يجرح ويعصب. يسحق ويداه تشفيان" (اي5: 1. 
7. وإن كانت التجربة للتأديب، فالذي يهرب منها إنما يهرب من تأديب الرب. 
بينما يقول الكتاب "طوبي لرجل يؤدبه الله، فلا ترفض تأديب القدير" (اي5: 17).. بينما التأديب لصالحنا. وخير لنا ان نؤدب ههنا من ن ندان بالموت الابدي. وقد قال المرتل "تأديباً أدبني الرب، وإلي الموت لم يسلمني" (مز118: 1. 
*حقاً من يهرب من الضيقة يهرب من الله. *​


----------



## mero_engel (9 فبراير 2010)

> حقاً من يهرب من الضيقة يهرب من الله.



*دعني في وقت الضيق انقذك فتمجدني *
*موضوع قيم جدااا *
*ميرسي ليك *
*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (10 فبراير 2010)

*نصلي الى الله يوم الفرج ويوم الضيق *
*لااريد الهروب من الضيق واستمتع بمساعدة الله لي لأنه بدون ضيق لانعرف الفرج ورحمة الله.*
*الرب يعوض تعبك .*


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 فبراير 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *دعني في وقت الضيق انقذك فتمجدني *
> *موضوع قيم جدااا *
> *ميرسي ليك *
> *الرب يباركك*​


أشكــــــــــــــرك لمشاركتكم أستاذتى mero_engel
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 فبراير 2010)

+christian+ قال:


> *نصلي الى الله يوم الفرج ويوم الضيق *
> *لااريد الهروب من الضيق واستمتع بمساعدة الله لي لأنه بدون ضيق لانعرف الفرج ورحمة الله.*
> *الرب يعوض تعبك .*



أشكــــــــــــــرك لمشاركتكم أستاذى +christian+
الرب يباركم


----------



## النهيسى (10 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا جدا

الرب يبارككم 

شرح جميل لموضوع مهم جدا الهروب من الضيقه

الرب يحفظ لنا البابا*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رااااااااائع جدا 
تسلم ايدك 
بركه صلوات الانبا بولا فلتكن مع جميعنا 
شكرا ليك على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدا
> 
> الرب يبارككم
> 
> ...


شكرا أستاذى لمشاركتكم
 كل سنة وحضرتك طيب
سلام المسيح لك


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 فبراير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااائع جدا
> تسلم ايدك
> بركه صلوات الانبا بولا فلتكن مع جميعنا
> شكرا ليك على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


شكرا أستاذى لمشاركتكم
 كل سنة وحضرتك طيب
سلام المسيح لك


----------

